# Heater Burn



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Last week, I took out decors and repositioned equipments in my 30 gal which houses my Rhom. I placed the heater to the far right end of the tank, where he's been chillin. I dont think hes on the side of the heater because its warmer. (I placed a thermometer to the other side to see if heat was evenly distributed.) I did my water change and noticed that on his bottom dorsal fin looked white and some parts of skin had heater burn. So I'd like toi know.. whats the best way to get rid of this??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

melafix for the heater burn.. and a cage for the heater... i suppose


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, heater guard soon to be installed, I dont think its that bad to use Melfix. Just hope the fins recover..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it will recover


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

it will recovery might take a little bit i have seen burns last a lot longer than a bite. anyway melafix is great.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

It will recover no worries, just keep on track with your regular maintenance no extra attention really needed. I would recomend a heater shield of some sort though, you can pick them up at your local LFS and it will prevent this from happening again in the future


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tenx for the tips, fellahz..


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

My small red had that happen once...I moved the heater up a little more towards the top of the tank...heater guards are really cheap.Mine healed in about a week or so.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah ..def get a heater guard..and it will take time too heal..one of my idiot red did this ..i just add salt to the tank and now it has healed leaving a simi-black bloch on his side..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

haha it wouldnt matter for a rhom since its black anyways!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How long do you guys think it'll take to heal up.. with salt??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> How long do you guys think it'll take to heal up.. with salt??


 about three weeks...give and take p's heal very quick


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

it took my catfish couple of weeks to a month to heal from their heater burn. i just left the catfish a lone and he heald by itself.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kewl!!Thanks again fellahz!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i forgot to mention that one of my red is missing a chunk out of their top of the head area. a fellow tankmate got hunry i suppose. this happened a week or less ago. its already healing im guessing in 3 more weeks it will be completely heald. i wish i had a digig cam to show you guys. its funny. homeboy has a half circle chunk missing from his head.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sit and wait...it will recover by itself!

Still, for deep burns/wounds Melafix is highly recommended, you can give it a try!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My biggest red had a pretty serious heater burn on his flank summer last year, and even though it freaked me out, I did nothing (because I hate using chemicals or other non-natural stuff in my tank).
Nature will take it's course, but with heater burns, especially 'deeper' ones, it might take some time. It took more than a month before my red was completely healed, and it left a permanent scar, but it's actually very cool-looking: the burned spot now is completely covered with those cool iridescent scales (where the rest of his body is just speckled with those scales).

Pic (it already healed a bit when I took this pic, but you'll get the idea):


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i forgot to mention that one of my red is missing a chunk out of their top of the head area. a fellow tankmate got hunry i suppose. this happened a week or less ago. its already healing im guessing in 3 more weeks it will be completely heald. i wish i had a digig cam to show you guys. its funny. homeboy has a half circle chunk missing from his head.


 funny stuff..mine had the same thing happened to him..but watch the half circle will grow back


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

it already has. its been half a week already that he has been fully healed. i think all in all it took a amazing 1.5 weeks. my calulation from the pst above were wrong. i barely had my red for a month.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps.. no use of Melfix and after a week since, the blotch on the fins and heater burn on the scale of my Rhom is next to nothing.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

if u dont wanna spend money on a heater gaurd u can just use plastic pipe and drill it all round.


----------

